# English to Italian hover tool



## gforadori

Until recently by just hovering over an english word it gave italian translations. All of a sudden it statred to give spanish translations. How do I fix it.


----------



## Alxmrphi

That sounds like something you have set up on your browser, it's not something that happens to all of us, so if you know the program / application that's doing it, then we might be able to figure out how to fix it.


----------



## NewYorktoLA

Sorry, is this an actual question?


----------



## gforadori

Aside from my having omitted the question mark, this is an actual question and the event described happened.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Hi gforadori, welcome 
Could you please elaborate a bit more on your problem?
Because as Alxmrphi hinted, this looks like some add-on from your browser that might have stopped functioning properly.
As far as I know, WRF never had a feature like:


> by just hovering over an english word it gave italian translations



Here you have to actually lookup words in the Dictionary to get them translated.


----------



## gforadori

Thanks for the response....I am uncertain as to the software that gave me this capability and have bee trying to locate it again. When I hover over an english word using my mouse it displays the Italian equivalents. Now, of a sudden it gives me Spanish equivalents...no need to use a dictionary look-up. Giorgio


----------



## NilsH

Giorgo, what web browser are you using? If it's Firefox, look in the *Tools* menu for *Add-ons* to see what add-ons you have installed. 

If it's Internet Explorer 8, click the *Tools* button, then *Manage Add-ons*. Under *Add-on Types*, click *Toolbars and Extensions*. Click *Currently loaded Add-ons* or *All Add-ons*. 

Hopefully you'll find some translation add-on to explore and change settings for.

/Nils


----------



## gforadori

Nils, Thank you so much for helping this neophyte. I did review all the add ons but to no avail. Will continue the search....thanks again. Giorgio


----------



## jann

Hello Giorgio, 

It sounds like you are describing a translation tool that is totally unrelated to WordReference.  If you need tech support for 3rd party software, I'm afraid you'll have to to look elsewhere. 

On the other hand, you may be interested in some of the quick translation tools that _are_ affiliated with WR.  None of them are hover-to-translate... but they do allow you to look up words quickly!

cheers,
Jann
Moderator


----------

